# Bike Swap Meet - Alameda CA / San Francisco Bay Area - Sunday June 1st - 10am-2pm



## vintagevixxen (May 1, 2014)

Changing Gears is hosting a Bike Swap Benefit at our shop on Sunday, June 1st. Admission is FREE! Come enjoy music, food, and find some great deals.

Vendors:

A 10' x 10' plot costs $20 during early registration, and $30 after May 22nd (including day-of sign ups). Multiple plots may be available upon request.

The first 15 vendors will receive a Changing Gear T-Shirt!

Online registration is not yet available, please call or email if interested in making a reservation.

(510) 995-1478


----------



## island schwinn (May 6, 2014)

this is a great community bike shop and the people running it are top notch.we made a stop there on my rolling relics ride last year and some found a bunch of treasures to be had.hopefully it can get some local support to make the swap a success.it's also the same day and a few blocks away from the monthly alameda point antiques fair.make it a day.


----------

